# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Active carbon in shrimp tank

## skysky

any bro is using active carbon directly in shrimp tank ( not at the filter ) for shrimp tank? I would like a second opinion as NA boss recommended me to do so. 


Please share experience.

----------


## Quixotic

Any difference if used in the filter or in the tank? Hmm... never tried but don't think there is.

Active carbon is used to absorb any impurities and anything that may be toxic to your faunas. If that is the function, does it matter where is it being used?

Aesthetic wise, it may spoil the look. And it removes nitrate, which effectively starves the plants from the nutrient.

----------


## skysky

oh that is because i am only using a hang on filter which is full of sponge and biohome and ceramic rings so i have no choice but to chuck one carbon bag into a corner of the tank.

I have not heard of the A carbon removing plants' nutrient though... but i rate my shrimp survival over the plant...so i will most probably add in. but i think better to monitor furthur since the shrimp are doing ok. then better dont add or change anything.  :Smile:

----------


## PLee

> Any difference if used in the filter or in the tank? Hmm... never tried but don't think there is.
> 
> Active carbon is used to absorb any impurities and anything that may be toxic to your faunas. If that is the function, does it matter where is it being used?
> 
> Aesthetic wise, it may spoil the look. And it removes nitrate, which effectively starves the plants from the nutrient.


 
Correct me if I am wrong, but active carbon don't remove nitrate rite?

Normally people will put in the filter to enable water to "Squeeze" thru the carbon to make the water look crisp and clear.

It also helps to remove smell from the water

----------


## Quixotic

Yes, you are correct. It should be nutrients/fertilisers instead. To what extend or detailed analysis, I cannot be sure though.

----------


## skysky

Courtesy of www.aquarticles.com

Activated carbon performs other important tasks in the aquarium as well, removing toxic dissolved gasses such as hydrogen sulphide and methane, which result from imperfect water circulation. It acts as a catalyst to quickly convert dissolved chlorine gas to relatively harmless hydrogen chloride. It provides crystal clear water by removing minute suspended solids and colloids - those particles too small to be trapped by filter floss. It helps defend aquarium life on some occasions of accidental introduction of toxic substances such as pesticides,paint fumes,cigarette fumes and the like.

It seems that AC is quite useful in aquarium,Another web site also mentioned that it can remove a certain level of copper, magensium etc however it was proven to remove iodine too which is quite essential for shrimps ...so really i am not very sure about the the use of AC in a shrimp tank :Confused: 

Another research study also shows that the advantage of placing AC in the filter over direct placement in tank is not obvious.

----------


## PLee

to be frank skysky,

i dont use carbon at all..  :Grin:

----------


## zyblack

For me, I stack my biological filtration (biohome plus) on top of active carbons which belong to the chemical filtration group. This will ensure my biological filter bacteria don't get starved of nitrites, nitrates and ammonia since certain brands of active carbons can absorb the 3 "nutrients". I do not want to cause a "famine" and kill off all the biological bacteria and regret it when I stop using the active carbons.

I use active carbons mainly for aesthetic reasons since they help remove odour and colours from driftwood leeching and waste products of fauna. My water is crystal clear all the time. Do remember to change the active carbons every 3 months as they may reach saturation stage and start releasing everything that has been adsorbed. Can be quite a killer for sensitive fauna like shrimps.

----------


## Tetra Lover

> oh that is because i am only using a hang on filter which is full of sponge and biohome and ceramic rings so i have no choice but to chuck one carbon bag into a corner of the tank.


Hi All

Just to sidetrack for a bit, I am also using a hang on filter and I find there is not enough space for biohome plus filter medium. I therefore put them in a filter bag (that comes with biohome) and put in in one corner of the tank. May I know is this effective in growing the BB?

Thanks to advice.

----------


## PLee

stacking in a corner might not be as effective as with the water flowing thru through the media.

----------


## skysky

not really, over time the difference is not significant. I read it from a research paper done and published online.

----------


## Tetra Lover

Hi skysky

Do you mean that over time, the result will be as good as putting the biohome in a filter box?

----------


## skysky

Biohome and AC serve 2 different purposes. AC is for absorbing/removing odour, colour and small traces of toxics. Biohome is for BB. For AC the effect of removing toxic is not of great difference in a medium size tank eg a 2 or 3 ft tank.

Nevertheless, both mediums are best place in the filter if given a choice.

----------


## PLee

what i mean is there is no point placing biohome or ceramic in a corner of a tank... no purpose in that

----------


## skysky

ah i see , me bad ..sorry, i thought you are talking about AC :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

Nitrifying bacteria colonises everywhere, not just in filters, as long as they get oxygen and food.

As I undstand it, Biohome or ceramic contains higher surface area and this enables more bacterias to colonise the surface are, regardless whether they are placed in the corner of the tank or in the filter.

I am not wrong, the only difference is that placing it in the filter will ensure that they get the oxygen and food that they need as there is always water movement. In the corner of the tank, oxygen and food may be insufficient to sustain a large colony but a smaller colony should still survive.

----------


## silane

> any bro is using active carbon directly in shrimp tank ( not at the filter ) for shrimp tank? I would like a second opinion as NA boss recommended me to do so. 
> 
> 
> Please share experience.


First of all, have to understand what is the purpose of you adding active carbon. The speed of action of putting in tank and put in filter is different.

----------


## skysky

Hi bro silane

I added in as i suspect there are some traces of copper in my tank as i have 1 or 2 shrimp death every alternate days. but the rest of the shrimps are breeding well. 

regards

----------


## silane

hi bro,

If you want to remove copper, and the quicker the better, so get them into your canister filter. 

Note that AC changes water parameters, use it with care.

----------


## skysky

noted. i am also adding EASYLIFE that will binds heavy metal including copper...will see how.

By the way, in what way does AC affect water parameter ? PH?

Thank You :Smile:

----------


## Aquaculture

All along, I have the mindset that AC will rid off active bacteria. Won't it be a waste to having to cycle our tank to generate active bacteria? 

Skysky, I believe NA boss was referring to this little sachet of AC he is selling and using it in his 3ft tank. He also did mention that its lifespan is about a month and you would need to replace it before the impurities absorded be released back to the tank. Not in bits but the whole gang at one go. That's the main reason I dare not experiement with it... fearing I may forget to change. Lazy me... :Razz:

----------

